# Pen Display Cases



## rdabpenman (Apr 17, 2013)

That I made back in 2006.
Used clear pine and plexiglass.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04719.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04723.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04711.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04710.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't realize those had drawers also - double sweet!!


----------



## longbeard (Apr 20, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I didn't realize those had drawers also - double sweet!!



You and me both, those are pretty sweet.
Thanks for showing them.


----------

